# Lookup parent vnode



## justinb (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello - what is the cheapest and easiest way to lookup the parent of a vnode *vp? Seems like I should be able to use v_cache_dd, but struct namecache is only defined in vfs_cache.c

TIA,

-justinb


----------

